# IPad ne supporte pas HTML5



## Trudo (3 Novembre 2010)

Aller sur ce lien. J' ai un message d'erreur comme quoi mo n navigateur ne supporte pas le html5.


http://tva.canoe.ca/cgi-bin/player/...=42806365001&publisher=43787007001&width==306


----------



## kriso (3 Novembre 2010)

Interdit de faire de la pub 
Chez moi ça marche


----------



## Trudo (3 Novembre 2010)

kriso a dit:


> Interdit de faire de la pub
> Chez moi ça marche



Moi j'ai juste la pub de GM alors que je dois avoir une vidéo. Hier j'avais un message d'erreur disant que mon navigateur ne supporte pas html5.


----------

